# what is a volt mod?



## fstfrddy

Basically it the jumping of pins say like on a motherboard's voltage regulator to increase voltage.


----------



## CyberDruid

Some motherboards are easily voltage modded to beef up the Vcore and stabilize the Vcore. http://www.malvescorner.net/


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fstfrddy*
Basically it the jumping of pins say like on a motherboard's voltage regulator to increase voltage.

Also the use of extra capacitors and or a rheostat...


----------



## idi

im a noob too in volt mod.ill search about my mobo a8n-sli


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TrueNoob*
what is a volt mod?

or in the case of graphics cards it is the bypassing of SMD resistors with a variable resistor on the card to increase the voltage flow to the core and the memory


----------



## ENTERPRISE

A volt mod is a modification to a peice of hardware mostly done by a physical modification allowing for more voltage to run through that certain peice of hardware. Motherboards and Graphic cards alike can be voltmodded depending on which ones of course as you cant V-mod everything.


----------



## Trinimac

And what impact does that have on performance?


----------



## Sin100

take a CPU for example, the more you overclock it, push its performance, the more power it demands, if it doesn't have enough voltage, you can't take full advantage.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinimac*
And what impact does that have on performance?

Yes, as Sin said, more voltage can allow a compnet to overclock much higher. (Especialy in the case of GPU's like the 7900GT.) However, it is very important to note that more voltage = more heat.


----------



## emberix

if volt modding is so beneficial, then why dont the original manufacturers just do it to increase the performance of their products and beat the competition? Is it because the volt mods will make the products unstable without the right cooling?

thanks


----------



## UberN00B

because its just overclocking basically. When they keep it at a lower voltage, it generally means lower heat. really, who would want a P4 that would run at 2.8ghz and run 65 degrees out of box with stock cooling. Not me.


----------



## Bored

so how would you go about volt modding. lets say a 7800gt or a pentium D 930


----------

